# Parkway Drive's Guitarists get signatures ESP E-II anounced.



## Valnob (Jun 1, 2014)

Saw it on their facebook.







And pre-orders are available on b-music.
2500 $ each, ($ AUS i guess, I don't know what that would be in US $ or &#8364; )

ESP E-II Horizon-LK Luke Kilpatrick Signature [ESP-ESP_HORIZON-LK] - $2,599.00 : bmusic, Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. ESP Guitars Australia Dealer of the Year 2006-2013.

ESP E-II JLM-II Jeff Ling Signature [ESP_E2-JLM-II] - $2,499.00 : bmusic, Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. ESP Guitars Australia Dealer of the Year 2006-2013.

SPECIFICATIONS: (Horizon one)
BODY: Mahogany with maple top
NECK: Maple 3-piece
FINGERBOARD: Ebony
CONSTRUCTION: Neck-thru
NECK GRIP SHAPE: Thin U
SCALE: 25.5" 
TUNERS: Gotoh Locking
BRIDGE: Gotoh Tune-O-matic
HARDWARE COLOUR: Black Nickel
FRETS: 24 Extra Jumbo
INLAYS: Pearloid PWD Crest
SIDE POSITION INLAYS: White oblong
NECK PICKUP: EMG 60 with Brushed Black Chrome Cover
BRIDGE PICKUP: EMG 81 with Brushed Black Chrome Cover
CONTROL: 1 Volume, 3-way toggle switch
COLOUR: Gloss Black
Includes ESP hard case 

SPECIFICATIONS: (M-II one)
BODY: Alder
NECK: Maple 3-piece
FINGERBOARD: Ebony
CONSTRUCTION: Neck-thru
NECK GRIP SHAPE: Extra Thin U
SCALE: 25.5" 
TUNERS: Gotoh Locking
BRIDGE: Gotoh Tune-O-matic
HARDWARE COLOUR: Black 
FRETS: 24 Jumbo
INLAYS: Black Pearl Dots with PWD block inlay at 12th fret
SIDE POSITION INLAYS: Green Luminlay
NECK PICKUP: EMG 60 with Brushed Black Chrome Cover
BRIDGE PICKUP: EMG 81 with Brushed Black Chrome Cover
CONTROL: 1 Volume, 3-way toggle switch
COLOUR: Black Satin, natural satin neck grip
Includes ESP hard case 


10 of each made, that's not a lot...

available in Nov/Dec 2014


----------



## nikt (Jun 1, 2014)

Nothing special if you ask me...


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 1, 2014)

Well they look like the original models. I'd buy the originals instead of those for sure.


----------



## Valnob (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah, and there's also tons of ESP/LTD/E2 signatures that are already black...


----------



## Samark (Jun 1, 2014)

Esp will give endorsements to anyone, it appears...


----------



## Valnob (Jun 1, 2014)

They've been playing ESP's since 2008-ish but i've seen them with way nicer axes that these plain black guitars.

this one for ex


----------



## flyingV (Jun 1, 2014)

OlisDead said:


> Well they look like the original models. I'd buy the originals instead of those for sure.


agreed.
They could have done so much better, especially since these are e-II and not just ltd models.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 1, 2014)

They put 2 pickups on an M-I.

That motherfvcker. 

But yeah, it looked like they just did slight tweaks to existing models. The JLM looks like they just literally put a neck pickup on an M-I.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 1, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They put 2 pickups on an M-I.
> 
> That motherfvcker.
> 
> But yeah, it looked like they just did slight tweaks to existing models. The JLM looks like they just literally put a neck pickup on an M-I.



and the headstock is flipped

These guitars do look kinda boring, a shame.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jun 1, 2014)

Samark said:


> Esp will give endorsements to anyone, it appears...



meh, parkway drive is a well known band and they've been playing ESP's since at least 2006 or something. To be honest it surprises me that they've waited so long with getting them some sigs.


----------



## bouVIP (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm surprised it took them this long. I only really got into ESP back in the day because Parkway Drive played them. Though they are kind of too normal for signature guitars...


----------



## gunch (Jun 1, 2014)

You can hate all you want but it's still what _they_ wanted in their guitars and you can't change their dubious taste


----------



## thedarknightshreds (Jun 1, 2014)

ESP making another huge jump in the world of metal guitars
2 more black super strats with 2 humbuckers and 24 frets


----------



## SandyRavage (Jun 1, 2014)

I actually like both of these. Would be nice to see lots of artists get limited runs the same way they do for some of there dealers.

Although neither of these would be something I would be interested in at that price point the idea seems pretty awesome.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 1, 2014)

Congrats to them for getting a small limited run of sig guitars, especially an E-II line. I agree with everyone else that they are pretty much already what ESP is offering minus one or two things minor things. But if that's what the guys from PD wanted then I'm sure they're happy. Seeing more black guitars with active pickups from ESP at this point is kind of a slap in the face though since that's pretty much all ESP has been doing for awhile now, lol.

I will add that the JLM II does look pretty cool for what it is.

I think ESP has done well in their color options department for their super high end stuff (like on the ESP USA series) but I would like to see these aesthetics come down to the deluxe line (especially on their MH and H models).


----------



## JustMac (Jun 1, 2014)

When a guitar manufacturer approaches an endorsee, what liberties are they given in terms of finish/colour/neck wood/inlays/hardware?

I just don't understand why someone, given the opportunity to have a unique and personal guitar made with their name on it would ask for ..this. A black H-H superstrat . But then again it is up to them, so good luck to 'em I guess!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jun 1, 2014)

I've always had a soft spot for this band and I just think that it's about damn time they got sigs. But they sure are bland.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jun 1, 2014)

The fangirl in me loves every detail of these bland guitars  

I'm not really surprised they went with something so simple, though. Luke played an ESP Horizon almost just like that and an LTD H-1001 and Jeff had two M-1's last time I saw them live. They made tweaks to what they like/use and that's fine be me haha


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jun 1, 2014)

Ha, boring and unoriginal, it suits them.


----------



## projectjetfire (Jun 1, 2014)

So, ESP are doing what Ibanez have done for ages and are doing unexciting black guitars? :rolf:


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jun 1, 2014)

*Meh.*

The M-II looks kind of cool I guess.


----------



## nerdywhale (Jun 1, 2014)

They've been ESP/LTD users since 2004, actually.

Also, when did Andy James join Parkway Drive?  AJ-1 - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## Zado (Jun 1, 2014)

JustMac said:


> When a guitar manufacturer approaches an endorsee, what liberties are they given in terms of finish/colour/neck wood/inlays/hardware?
> 
> I just don't understand why someone, given the opportunity to have a unique and personal guitar made with their name on it would ask for ..this. A black H-H superstrat . But then again it is up to them, so good luck to 'em I guess!



Yeah,that's what I thought too...I wondered the same when I saw Maus's Schecter signature,essentially an SLS looking instrument...then Keith is asked to make a signature and he delivers something never seen in catalog...I guess some really have more liberty than others for some reason 

If a guitar brand asked me to project a signature guitar I'd spend nights and days to make something damm cool and unique


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> You can hate all you want but it's still what _they_ wanted in their guitars and you can't change their dubious taste



Yep.


----------



## bazguitarman (Jun 2, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They put 2 pickups on an M-I.
> 
> That motherfvcker.
> 
> But yeah, it looked like they just did slight tweaks to existing models. The JLM looks like they just literally put a neck pickup on an M-I.






LOL.........I used to own a M-1. You are spot on. That's pretty much what they did. Although I have to admit, I wish my M-1 would have actually been an M-II with two pups and a fixed bridge.

I am an ESP fanboy, but damn........I wish they would do something besides black. If it's not gloss black it's flat black. If it isn't flat black it's see-through black.


----------



## Greenbrettiscool (Jun 2, 2014)

Not too impressed with the standard body style and straight black gloss and flat finish, I also wish they would do something else besides black... It gets old ESP..


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jun 2, 2014)

Lets be honest guys, ESP obviously didn't release these thinking they were unleashing a radical new never-before-seen breakthrough in guitar design. They are a limited edition signatures aimed at diehard PWD fans. Good on the dudes IMO.


----------



## curtisleviathan (Jun 2, 2014)

These look like cheaper ltd's, I would rather play any number of the awesome standard series ESP's any day, these are a big meh


----------



## Zenabi35 (Jun 2, 2014)

To be honest what more would you expect from guys who give a gear rundown like this?

Me And My Guitar: Parkway Drive&#39;s Jeff Ling and Luke Kilpatrick with their ESP guitars - YouTube

Granted I really like Parkway Drive, they were of my biggest influences when I was learning but I really like it the idea of these guitars tho. I mean being members on this forum we're all a little crazy for nice looking custom shop instruments and thats fair enough. But these guys just want a bare bones guitar for nothing more than to hold up when they play..and I'm pretty sure they don't spend hours trolling NGD's and GASing..In fact they probably think their guitars are top of the line instruments haha. So for a Platinum-selling, world-touring band, more power to them for being pretty simple.


----------



## Murmel (Jun 2, 2014)

What is this? SS.org is hating on 24 fretted black superstrats?

The apocalypse seems to be right around the corner


----------



## viper (Jun 2, 2014)

Not bad, but would rather the actual ESP models they currently play.


----------



## stevexc (Jun 2, 2014)

ITT: "You can't like what I don't like!"

I fail to see how this has any downsides? The dudes from Parkway now each have a couple custom ESPs, their hardcore fans get the chance to also own 'em, everyone who doesn't like the band or the guitars has exactly the same selection to pick from as before. Everyone wins.

I dig the JLM, personally. Looks pretty cool.

Didn't ESP do this with another Aussie band a little while ago? I remember someone posted a signature E-II 7-string Tele that they did a limited run on. I think the fact that ESP is doing stuff like that is super cool, giving these bands that may not quite have the selling power the opportunity to do a limited run.


----------



## viper (Jun 2, 2014)

There have been a few E-II sig models for some AU guys.

Most recently was John from "North Lane" and Stu Marshall from "Death Dealer".


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2014)

viper said:


> There have been a few E-II sig models for some AU guys.
> 
> Most recently was John from "North Lane" and Stu Marshall from "Death Dealer".


 


Jonathon "noob_pwn" Deiley sig Tele Baritone:







Stu Marshall's Star:






Also the guys from Lord are getting sigs too.


----------



## EarlWellington (Jun 2, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Jonathon "noob_pwn" Deiley sig Tele Baritone:



Actually noob_pwn is Josh, Jon Deiley is the other guitarist in the band


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2014)

EarlWellington said:


> Actually noob_pwn is Josh, Jon Deiley is the other guitarist in the band


 
Whoops. My mistake.


----------



## RGM8 (Jun 2, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Jonathon "noob_pwn" Deiley sig Tele Baritone:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GBH14 (Jun 2, 2014)

One of my favourite bands but in all honesty they are pretty boring signature guitars.

The standard series models they have played in the past look so much better in my opinion.

I would much rather have an older standard Horizon NT-II than that Luke Kilpatrick model - Better finishes, a tone knob, nicer headstock..


----------



## Chris_Casket (Jun 2, 2014)

These runs are done through Bmusic here in adelaide. Im good friends with the owner and trust me these are exactly the guitars that PWD asked for. 
And if you hate black boring superstrats with EMGs wait until the LORD sigs are announced they are far from boring and black!


----------



## Murmel (Jun 2, 2014)

RGM8 said:


> This is probably the worst 7 stringer I've ever seen, and pretty up there with sh*t guitars in general tbh


I see, you wanted it to be a black superstrat? 





(In case anyone gets butthurt, not trying to offend anyone, I just find it hilarious)


----------



## Skullet (Jun 2, 2014)

It baffles me why people keep saying ESP this and ESP that . ESP are only releasing what the guys from PWD have asked for . If they had asked for quiled maple tops im sure ESP would have released that instead however they asked for a bare bones guitar to get the job done .


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 2, 2014)

RGM8 said:


> This is probably the worst 7 stringer I've ever seen, and pretty up there with sh*t guitars in general tbh



Don't take it too hard. You're not the only one with inferior taste.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 2, 2014)

I like the hardtail MII


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2014)

It's actually quite a change to see people complain about how _plain_ looking a new ESP signature is introduced.


----------



## ONE (Jun 2, 2014)

Gah why did they put two pickups on the M!?


----------



## Duraesu (Jun 2, 2014)

Finally a fixed bridge M with 2 pickups! nice!


----------



## Mike (Jun 2, 2014)

I think it might have been smarter from a sales standpoint to release them under the ltd. line instead.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 2, 2014)

Mike said:


> I think it might have been smarter from a sales standpoint to release them under the ltd. line instead.



Pretty sure the reason they're doing this is because it's going to be an extremely limited edition for the Aus market. 

Now, if it were a full-blown production model, I would agree.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 2, 2014)

I love how everytime there's a thread about someone's *signature* guitar people always have something to say about it. There's this thing about *signature* guitars, it's whatever the artist wanted on THEIR *signature* guitar. Be it a black guitar with EMG's, or not.

Also what's up with the notion that a guitar needs to have a bunch of aesthetic appointments for it to be considered good? Figured Tops =/= Good Guitar.

There's 300 series LTDs that look cooler than an M1, but I'd still take the M1 anyday.


----------



## Valnob (Jun 2, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Also what's up with the notion that a guitar needs to have a bunch of aesthetic appointments for it to be considered good? Figured Tops =/= Good Guitar



Then would you give me your Koa Jp ?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 2, 2014)

Valnob said:


> Then would you give me your Koa Jp ?



Only if you give me money in exchange  haha.

But for real, quality goes far past aesthetics IMO.


----------



## Chris_Casket (Jun 5, 2014)

For those out there wondering about the other E-II sigs coming for Aus artists these 2 just got posted.

ESP E-II Andy Dowling Signature AD-4 Bass [ESP_E2_AD-4] - $2,599.00 : bmusic, Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. ESP Guitars Australia Dealer of the Year 2006-2013.

ESP E-II Mark Furtner Signature MF-II [ESP_E2_MF-II] - $2,799.00 : bmusic, Premier Australian On-Line Musical Instrument Store. ESP Guitars Australia Dealer of the Year 2006-2013.

They are for the band Lord. Still 1 guitar to come and trust me the specs on that one are tasty!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 5, 2014)

I dig the MF-II. Early '90s Mirage Deluxe throwback.


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I love how everytime there's a thread about someone's *signature* guitar people always have something to say about it. There's this thing about *signature* guitars, it's whatever the artist wanted on THEIR *signature* guitar. Be it a black guitar with EMG's, or not.



Quote of the year.


----------



## Zado (Jun 6, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I love how everytime there's a thread about someone's *signature* guitar people always have something to say about it. There's this thing about *signature* guitars, it's whatever the artist wanted on THEIR *signature* guitar. Be it a black guitar with EMG's, or not.



Well this is a forum,it's ok to discuss right? if those signature would have been loved by everyone here,we would have said they were cool,same for the contrary!


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 6, 2014)

Zado said:


> Well this is a forum,it's ok to discuss right? if those signature would have been loved by everyone here,we would have said they were cool,same for the contrary!



Totally, bitching about someone else's choice in features isn't really discussing much IMO. Just saying that if you we in his position YOUR signature would be different  Anyways, just my 2 cents, I'm not gonna stop anyone from actually "discussing" it


----------



## Chris_Casket (Jun 6, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I dig the MF-II. Early '90s Mirage Deluxe throwback.



Mark is a huge Micheal Romeo fan if you cant tell


----------



## MikeH (Jun 6, 2014)

I like them, but it's because I like the existing models.


----------

